# Ukrainian Ethnic Portraits: Anna Senik



## cgw (Mar 23, 2022)

Some very nice work and a moving back story:









						Ukrainian Photographer’s Ethnic Photos Represent What’s at Stake
					

A stark reminder of what is at stake.




					petapixel.com


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 24, 2022)

There are some stunning portraits there. Thank you for posting that link.


----------

